# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как снять ограниченный доступ на конфигурацию в конфигураторе?

## МАТРЁШКА

Как снять ограниченный доступ на конфигурацию в конфигураторе?

----------


## МАТРЁШКА

Тема закрыта. Проблема решена

----------

